# Fair & Balanced



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You decide...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HDRider said:


> You decide...


NO it is not


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Give me something to decide on and I will.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Intentionally vague trolling? 

I say yes.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd like to think that maybe a link did not post right, and not blindly accuse someone of trolling.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I've decided I am. The rest of you get to decide for yourselves.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fair: Free from bias, dishonesty or injustice

Balanced: being in harmonious or proper arrangement or adjustment, proportion

No. Not in this world.
You can attempt it; but it will never truly be achieved.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fair and balanced just means you agree with that particular bias.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Was there something in HD's post beside 'you decide'? Nothing is showing for me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Was there something in HD's post beside 'you decide'? Nothing is showing for me.


The title. Said it all.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> The title. Said it all.


Yeppers


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Was there something in HD's post beside 'you decide'? Nothing is showing for me.


It's an enigma wrapped in mystery, shrouded by insinuations and veiled allusions of alleged persecution and abuse


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


>


Bear Foot Farm's post still works. 

"It's an enigma wrapped in mystery, shrouded by insinuations and veiled allusions of alleged persecution and abuse" :hysterical:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Which pretty much covers all news organizations.:shrug:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Bear Foot Farm's post still works.
> 
> "It's an enigma wrapped in mystery, shrouded by insinuations and veiled allusions of alleged persecution and abuse" :hysterical:


Remember what they say about assumptions...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Remember what they say about assumptions...


I'm not assuming anything. So I'll have to conclude that you're just calling me a name. Which is fine... if you like doing that sort of thing. 

ETA: My original post still works too.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

After the pic of Fox New's logo, I thought maybe you're dis-satisfied with something that aired on Fox, but then you posted a pic of Superman and the flag...

Perhaps I've been a bit slow on the uptake for the past couple of days, but just WHAT IN THE WORLD is the point of this thread???


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe a comment on HT itself? I think HD is on a "make them think" tear.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Alas in as much as art is in the eye of the viewer... so are thought provoking comments.... boy, interesting how hackles of tolerant claiming folks.... got...


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

"Hackles." Wow. What a fair and balanced spin of reality right there. A perfect example, really. And I do mean that sarcastically.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe it was often stated by a large portion of the conservatives here that nothing is fair and people should stop whinging about fair. I guess I could go back and start pulling quotes.

I think that was what the OP was trying to say. Life is not fair or balanced so stop whining about it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> Maybe a comment on HT itself? I think HD is on a "make them think" tear.


Make them think??? That will be a neat trick if it works at all! :whistlin:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Intentionally vague trolling?
> 
> I say yes.


Hackles." Wow. What a fair and balanced spin of reality right there. A perfect example, really. And I do mean that sarcastically.

Hackles seems to work as an appropriate term.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Hackles." Wow. What a fair and balanced spin of reality right there. A perfect example, really. And I do mean that sarcastically.
> 
> Hackles seems to work as an appropriate term.


I'd say that's more of a problem with the voice you give it when you read than it is with the way it was written.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> I'd say that's more of a problem with the voice you give it when you read than it is with the way it was written.


And the mangled quoting doesn't help either.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hackles still works


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hippygirl said:


> After the pic of Fox New's logo, I thought maybe you're dis-satisfied with something that aired on Fox, but then you posted a pic of Superman and the flag...
> 
> Perhaps I've been a bit slow on the uptake for the past couple of days, but just WHAT IN THE WORLD is the point of this thread???


as I recall superman was all about "truth, justice, and the American way". That sounds pretty good at first glance, but when looked at carefully maybe not so much. Those three really have nothing in common. Justice as practiced today has little to do with truth, it is mostly a matter of whose lies are the most believable. Neither truth nor real justice belong in the same sentence as the American way.... We don't rely on either one very much in this country.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Remember what they say about assumptions...


It wasn't an assumption at all.
It was an accurate observation, based on past observations of a pattern


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> as I recall superman was all about "truth, justice, and the American way". That sounds pretty good at first glance, but when looked at carefully maybe not so much. Those three really have nothing in common. Justice as practiced today has little to do with truth, it is mostly a matter of whose lies are the most believable. Neither truth nor real justice belong in the same sentence as the American way.... We don't rely on either one very much in this country.


No one has a better hold it at best and many have a singularly worse hold on it. Lack of perfection does not condemn the US. Or at least it wouldn't to those who have actually experienced the worst.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by where I want to View Post
> Maybe a comment on HT itself? I think HD is on a "make them think" tear.


I knew the pattern was obvious
Thanks for the confirmation "from the right", for those who insist on labels


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> as I recall superman was all about "truth, justice, and the American way". That sounds pretty good at first glance, but when looked at carefully maybe not so much. Those three really have nothing in common. Justice as practiced today has little to do with truth, it is mostly a matter of whose lies are the most believable. Neither truth nor real justice belong in the same sentence as the American way.... We don't rely on either one very much in this country.



But it's certainly a goal to strive for.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

> as I recall superman was all about "truth, justice, and the American way".


Superman was an illegal alien who had to hide his true identity. :whistlin:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Are we deciding on Fox news or Superman? Fox is anything but. I think the original Superman was a good guy. Not so fond of the latest incarnation.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Fennick said:


> Superman was an illegal alien who had to hide his true identity. :whistlin:


Fyi....superman was not... he is a character... made up... comic book.

Doo doo doo.:icecream:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Fennick said:


> Superman was an illegal alien who had to hide his true identity. :whistlin:


HAAAAAA, did you see the new comercial with the coneheads ,the wife and the husband and the phonecall @ 3 am.
I've always linked that to our gov and ...Well he's a muslim soooo.... 
--- now they really got it right---a alien muslim and the 3am (Bengazi) phone call.
and no, even fox is lieing to us.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Fyi....superman was not... he is a character... made up... comic book.
> 
> Doo doo doo.:icecream:


manchurian cand.:bow:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fennick said:


> Superman was an illegal alien who had to hide his true identity. :whistlin:


And that's seems to be the American way these days.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Fyi....superman was not... he is a character... made up... comic book.
> 
> Doo doo doo.:icecream:


Did his creator get him a green card? Did he even have a visa?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Did his creator get him *a green card*? Did he even have a visa?


Most Kryptonite is green


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://immigration.findlaw.com/visas/who-may-obtain-a-green-card.html



Yvonne's hubby said:


> Did his creator get him a green card? Did he even have a visa?


Well, since he "immigrated" in 1933, I think his status is assured under the regulation of having been in continuous residence in the US since 1972 and having good character.
He's in.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, I think it's fair that the networks keep their books balanced.

You decide if you're buying what they're selling


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> Alas in as much as art is in the eye of the viewer... so are thought provoking comments.... boy, interesting how hackles of tolerant claiming folks.... got...


Oh, my hackles weren't up, it's just difficult to respond to something when the topic in question isn't clear...otherwise, it's nothing more than meaningless babble.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hippygirl said:


> Oh, my hackles weren't up, it's just difficult to respond to something when the topic in question isn't clear...otherwise, it's nothing more than meaningless babble.


Where is the confusion behind "fair and balanced"? Seems clear to me.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Where is the confusion behind "fair and balanced"? Seems clear to me.


WHAT is fair and balanced...life, the news, site moderation, Coach Ballbreaker's treatment of those in his class who don't possess the jock gene...what?

See? Clear as mud.




http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hippygirl said:


> WHAT is fair and balanced...life, the news, *site moderation*, Coach Ballbreaker's treatment of those in his class who don't possess the jock gene...what?
> 
> See? Clear as mud.
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


It seemed very clear to me what HD meant, because only one topic fits the recurring pattern

Maybe AK can tell us his thoughts, since he was so quick to answer.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hippygirl said:


> WHAT is fair and balanced...life, the news, site moderation, Coach Ballbreaker's treatment of those in his class who don't possess the jock gene...what?
> 
> See? Clear as mud.
> 
> ...


It's up to you to decide what is fair and balanced regarding any given issue. Seriously it's quite a simple concept.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's up to you to decide what is fair and balanced regarding any given issue. Seriously _*it's quite a simple concept*_.


So is "stir the pot", "fan the flames", "stoke the fire"...

I get it now...carry on.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Where is the confusion behind "fair and balanced"? Seems clear to me.


Ya it really isn't any mystery here. It is whatever you MAKE it out to be. What trips your light fantastic.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> Ya it really isn't any mystery here. It is whatever you MAKE it out to be. What trips your light fantastic.


Yeppers, There are those who beleive Robin Hoods approach of robbing the wealthy and giving it to the poor is fair and balanced, and it may be, but I don't think the wealthy see it the same way.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone with a gun could save your life


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

This thread is quite the convoluted mess, isn't it...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wiscto said:


> This thread is quite the convoluted mess, isn't it...


Yep, quite similar in nature to most threads here in GC.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

wiscto said:


> This thread is quite the convoluted mess, isn't it...


No, actually, it isn't convoluted to me. Maybe to you though. 

AK summed it up perfectly.



arabian knight said:


> Ya it really isn't any mystery here. It is whatever you MAKE it out to be. What trips your light fantastic.


It IS all about what each person makes of it and how they respond to it. Every post gives an enlightening glimpse into the inner workings, attitudes and comprehensions of the person making the post. 

I think it's entertaining.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Poppy & M5


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bush not looking so good again-not Jeb


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't watch it other than the occasional blurb when passing by with the channel surfing. My wife can't stand him. (She's a conservative, but she just doesn't like Bill O.) And when I do stop and listen, it's primarily to listen to someone else that he's interviewing, not him. He does have some interesting people on at times.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Canadian Election


----------

